# Clarifying Points on Medication



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

The only difference between covering up pain with alcohol or antidepressants is that the latter is not as blatantly destructive.

In most cases medications for anxiety or depression should be used to help people get on there feet again, so that they are in a better situation to actually fix what's causing the issue, or at least give them an easier time learning how to control it without medication using something like CBT. Most people just take the medication, and that it. then when they come off of it and the depression/anxiety comes back harder, they use that as evidence that it really was some vague chemical issue.

Our brain runs on chemical reactions, so any state we are in is reflected in our brain chemistry. It makes sense that depression and anxiety come a long with an imbalance, because the person is an abnormal state of mind. Psychiatry sees this and says that the imbalance caused the depression/anxiety, ask why there is an imbalance, and you'll get a shoulder shrug, or something about genetics, but that's still a vague guess. Give a person a thousand dollars and they'll have a chemical imbalance because there happy.

Psychiatry = Medical causes for mental issues.

Psychology = Emotional causes for mental issues.

Psychiatrists just assume that any person who comes to them has a medical issue because that's what there trained to do which makes them a terrible starting point for curing anything like anxiety or depression. Starting with a psychologist is better, because more often than not anxiety and depression are caused by emotional issues. On top of that psychologists are trained in the uses of medications, but can prescribe them as an aid in recovery, as opposed to a psychiatrist who's only option is medications and treat them like the solution as a result.

Point is, for every person who NEEDS antidepressant/anxiety medications, there are another 100 who have taken what should be a temporary aid and tried to make it a permanent solution and seek nothing else to help them recover. Some people end up bouncing from medication to medication getting mild relief when they could get psychological help for there anxiety/depression and actually recover.

I'm not saying medication is evil, I'm not saying all anxiety/depression and all mental disorder our psychological; I'm saying that some medications are frequently misused by people as a cure for issues with a psychological bases.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I see this is an extract from that other thread...

But I do agree that a lot of the "hate" toward medication is from it's misuse. People have unrealistic expectations, have a bad experience, and then feel the need to paint the entire system as "evil."

Now, if we are going to narrow the scope to just depression and anxiety medication, then that changes the picture yet again. These are obviously less physically observable than other illnesses. I agree again, that some need medication and some don't.

However, I disagree with your view on psychiatrists. They are not first and foremost just prescription pads. They are trained in psychotherapy, psychoanalysis, and medication. My own psychiatrist never put me on, or suggested medication, we just had therapy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

I pulled it out because I just ended up getting lumped with the people who think the psychmed industry is ran by Satan.

It depends on the psychiatrist, but in most of the stories I hear they pretty much juts write scripts. I went to one, and he was pushy about me taking an antidepressant.I never did because the risks out weighed the rewards. That and I only heard one or two stories about any med doing anything positive for DP/DR, so it didn't seem worth it.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Fearless said:


> This is life, some people are not strong and brave enough to face their issues, pills are good for them. They deserve it. They'll live an under-average life with full of illusions and lies. Don't put in work, don't expect results, that simple.
> 
> Take that shit.


What is wrong you? You are so incredibly uninformed and insensitive.
You come from a fairly cushy background, have a brief 2 year encounter with some mental issues and now you think you're an expert. You are laughable.

You read one book and now you're above these "pill poppers." I think it's time you leave.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I think that medication can be beneficial for some but not all people, it depends on the individual and the "context/circumstances" of there "case". Medications honestly, for the most part, only work on symptom management or relief but rarely ever the cure to the underlying problem. I look at medications as a cast or a band aid to help them mend or work through there issues.


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Medication helped me to overcome panic attacks disorder 10 years ago. Talk therapy just didn't work. I found a psychiatrist who prescribed me some meds that really made me feel much better.

This time it's a little bit another story, it's more depersonalization I suffer from than panic attacks. I've tried some meds, although they haven't help me yet; to be honest, some of them made me feel worse. However, I still trust the psychiatrist I work with, and I really believe that meds may help.


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Fearless said:


> How did meds help you overcome panic attacks if you still suffer from them?


I haven't been suffering from them for 9 years.


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

They started again about 10 months ago. Before that time I was totally OK.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

AlexSh said:


> They started again about 10 months ago. Before that time I was totally OK.


Anything going on at the time they started up again that stands out to you?

Panic attacks are a way people respond to fear when they do not have a clear idea of what is causing the fear.


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Got you. You may find a new way to deal with them on www.panicend.com and / or nothingworks.weebly.com (both totally FREE material)


Fearless, thank you! I'll check these sites.



Antimony said:


> Anything going on at the time they started up again that stands out to you?
> 
> Panic attacks are a way people respond to fear when they do not have a clear idea of what is causing the fear.


Well, I think there was a bunch of issues that triggered panic attacks again. I'm going to share my story on this forum soon, so if you're interested I'll message you a link to the post when I write it, ok? My story is a little bit long and messy, so I need time to focus on it)


----------

